# Lif of the orks



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

Your at the spore field, the village is around a mile away.Redo you post on the recruitment thread.


----------



## Blakfang thugga (Jan 16, 2010)

ork blakfang thugga here waaaaaaagh


----------

